# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  *..في ذكرى ميلادي..*

## إيلاف

*قبل ستة عشر عاما..دقت ساعة الزمن فتعالت صرخات طفلة حديثة الولادة..
لأعلن للعالم عن قدومي..فيسجل لي في دفتر الحياه وقائع عمر عشته في دنيا لم أعلم مالذي كانت تخفيه ورائها من أحداث لأعيشها..
واليوم..بعد ان حان لي الوقت لأطفئ شمعتي السابعة عشر..
أردت في يوم ميلادي ..أن أطلق العنان لخيالي ولعقلي ولقلبي أن يكتب عن كل مايخالج صدري ويعتري روحي وقلبي من مشاعر وأحاسيس فماذا عساي أن أكتب.؟!
لن أتحدث عن الماضي بكل ماحمله من آلام وأحزان..
بل سأتحدث عن حاضري ومستقبلي..
سأطوي صفحات الماضي وسأضمها إلى ذاكرتي..
سأحمل من الماضي كل اللحظات السعيدة والذكريات التي لاتنسى من طفولتي..وسأسير بها في دروب هذه الحياه..
لأكمل بقية حياتي بذكرياتي الطفولية وبأيام حاضري الذي أعيشه مع روح غالية على قلبي..لست أمتلك أي مقدرة لأن أكمل عيش حياتي دون وجودها..
في يوم ميلادي..
لي أمنيات عديدة جميل لو كتب لها التحول لعالم الواقع..
أتمنى أن لا أفقد أحدا من عالمي الصغير..
أتمنى أن تستمر صداقتي بالأنسانة التي شاركتني حياتي..
أتمنى أن تسير أيام حياتي كما رسمتها أحلامي وأمنياتي..
أتمنى أن أكون تركت ذكرى جميلة بداخل روح كل من عرفني في هذه الحياه..

هذه أمنياتي في ذكرى ميلادي ..
ويملأ روحي كل الأمل والتفاؤول..بأن القادم أفضل وأن الحياه تفتح لي أبوابها للدخول الى عالم السعادة والفرح..

*
*إيلاف..*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*أهلاً غاليتي العزيزة إيلاف ..*

*ماهذه السطور الرائعه ..*

*وما هذه الكلمات الجميله ..*

*لقد أنشدتي في ذكرى ميلادك كلمات عذبه ..*

*ذات حروف متناسقه ..*

*غاليتي العزيزة إيلاف ..*

*أستمري لتجعلي قلمي ينبض ..*

*كي يكتب ما ينبضه لروعة كلماتك الجميله ..*

*أتمنى من كل قلبي أن تتحق أمنياتك ..*

*وفقكي الله وحفظكي الباري الكريم ..*

*دمتي بخير عزيزتي ..*

*ولا تحرمينا من حلو الكلمات وجمال التعبير ..*

*عساكي على القوة يارب..*

*كلمات لا عدمتها يارب ..*

*أخـــــاك..*
*أمير العاشقين ..*
*ساكب الدمع الحزين ..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كلمات  ولا أروع

عيد ميلاد سعيد يا ايلاف

ويارب تنالي مرادك

وتحققي كل أمانيك واحلامك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

كـل عام وانتي بخير يارب ..

عيد ميلاد ســعيد ان شاء الله ..

ربي يحقق لك امنيات .. وكلاماتك رائعه ..

اتمنى لكِ التوفيق 

دمتي بود

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
*كلمات جميلة تنبع منها روح الابتسامة المرحه  منذ ولادتك  مع انك تصيحي اول ماولدوش  ازعجتي الدكاتره* 
*كل عام وانتي بالف خير وعقبال المليون  سننة ونبارك لش بميلاد  اولادش واحفادش ولاتنسي تكتبي ليهم خواطر بعد* 
*ونتمنى لك بدوام السعادة وحياة مليئة بالمفاجآت الرائعه التي تفرح قلبك دائما*
*بما انه  المفروض تجيبي كيك بس خلاص جينا متأخرين*
*وكل عام وانتي بخير اختي*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## العنود

_كلمات في غاية الروعه والجمال_
_وان شاء الله يحقق لك كل امنياتك واحلامك يارب_
_وعقبال مئة سنه ان شاء الله_
_مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود_

----------


## إيلاف

*اليكم جميعا..*
*أبعث تحية ملئها الشكر والتقدير..*
*لقلوبكم الصادقة التي شاركتني فرحتي..وهنئتني بيوم مولدي..* 
*لاعدمت منكم هذا التواصل العذب..وهذه الأخوة الصادقة..*
*دمتم بود..*
*إيلاف..*

----------

